# dhcpd: unable to add reverse map: timed out

## Crimjob

OK I know I'm doing something wrong here so I'm hoping someone can lend a hand  :Smile: 

My syslog fills up pretty quick with these reverse map errors:

```
Dec 17 19:05:53 DOMINATOR dhcpd: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Dec 17 19:05:53 DOMINATOR dhcpd: Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.

Dec 17 19:05:53 DOMINATOR dhcpd: All rights reserved.

Dec 17 19:05:53 DOMINATOR dhcpd: For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Dec 17 19:05:54 DOMINATOR dhcpd: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Dec 17 19:05:54 DOMINATOR dhcpd: Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.

Dec 17 19:05:54 DOMINATOR dhcpd: All rights reserved.

Dec 17 19:05:54 DOMINATOR dhcpd: For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Dec 17 19:05:54 DOMINATOR dhcpd: Wrote 0 deleted host decls to leases file.

Dec 17 19:05:54 DOMINATOR dhcpd: Wrote 0 new dynamic host decls to leases file.

Dec 17 19:05:54 DOMINATOR dhcpd: Wrote 2 leases to leases file.

Dec 17 19:06:09 DOMINATOR dhcpd: unable to add reverse map from 11.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa to Liberator.brokencouch.org: timed out

Dec 17 19:06:09 DOMINATOR dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.11 from 00:1f:c6:73:a9:66 via eth0

Dec 17 19:06:09 DOMINATOR dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.11 to 00:1f:c6:73:a9:66 via eth0

Dec 17 19:06:15 DOMINATOR dhcpd: unable to add reverse map from 11.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa to Liberator.brokencouch.org: timed out

Dec 17 19:06:15 DOMINATOR dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.11 from 00:1f:c6:73:a9:66 via eth0

Dec 17 19:06:15 DOMINATOR dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.11 to 00:1f:c6:73:a9:66 via eth0

Dec 17 19:07:23 DOMINATOR dhcpd: unable to add reverse map from 11.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa to Liberator.brokencouch.org: timed out

Dec 17 19:07:23 DOMINATOR dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.11 from 00:1f:c6:73:a9:66 via eth0

Dec 17 19:07:23 DOMINATOR dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.11 to 00:1f:c6:73:a9:66 via eth0

Dec 17 19:07:30 DOMINATOR dhcpd: unable to add reverse map from 11.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa to Liberator.brokencouch.org: timed out

Dec 17 19:07:30 DOMINATOR dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.11 from 00:1f:c6:73:a9:66 via eth0

Dec 17 19:07:30 DOMINATOR dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.11 to 00:1f:c6:73:a9:66 via eth0

...... they continue every few seconds

```

Now I'm not exactly sure what I'm doing wrong here, but I'm a bit of a n00b when it comes to DNS / DHCP.

My dhcpd.conf:

```
authoritative;

ddns-update-style interim;

ddns-rev-domainname "in-addr.arpa";

subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

   range 192.168.0.20 192.168.0.99;

   default-lease-time 259200;

   max-lease-time 518400;

   option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

   option broadcast-address 192.168.0.255;

   option routers 192.168.0.1;

   option domain-name "brokencouch.no-ip.org";

   option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4;

   option ntp-servers 192.168.0.1;

}

# Servers

host SPITFIRE {

   hardware ethernet 99:11:d8:2f:10:73;

   fixed-address 192.168.0.2;

}

# Clients

host LIBERATOR {

   hardware ethernet 00:1f:c6:73:a9:66;

   fixed-address 192.168.0.11;

}

host HELLCAT {

   hardware ethernet 00:13:d4:1e:50:76;

   fixed-address 192.168.0.12;

}

# Consoles

host Sexbox360 {

   hardware ethernet 00:17:fa:bc:29:11;

   fixed-address 192.168.0.100;

}

host PS3 {

   hardware ethernet 00:24:8d:3c:24:89;

   fixed-address 192.168.0.101;

}
```

My named.conf

```
include "/etc/bind/log.conf";

options {

        directory "/var/bind";

        listen-on-v6 { none; };

        listen-on { 192.168.0.1; 127.0.0.1; };

        allow-query { any; };

        zone-statistics yes;

        statistics-file "var/log/named.stats";

        pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

        # allow zone transfers to the listed slave servers.

        # it's always a good idea to replicate your DNS information.  

        # allow-transfer { 192.168.0.2; };

        # traditionally slave servers would ask for updates every so often.

        # newer versions of BIND allow slaves to be notified on changes for 

        # speedier data distribution.  

        notify yes;

        # the default recursion setting:

        recursion no;

};

view "internal" {

  match-clients {  192.168.0.0/16; 127.0.0.1; localhost; };

  recursion yes;

# private-only zones go here!

  zone "brokencouch.local" {

     type master; 

     file "pri/brokencouch.local.internal";

     allow-transfer { any; };

  };

  zone "0.168.192.in-addr.arpa"{

     type master; 

     file "pri/brokencouch.local.rev";

  };

};

view "external" {

  match-clients { any; };

  recursion no;

  # public-only zones go here!  

  zone "." IN {

     type hint;

     file "named.ca";

  };

  zone "127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

     type master;

     file "pri/127.zone";

     allow-update {none; };

     notify no;

  };

  zone "brokencouch.no-ip.org" {

     type master;

     file "pri/brokencouch.no-ip.org.external";

     allow-query { any; };

     allow-transfer { 8.8.8.8; };

  };

};
```

I initially followed guides at http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/BIND, but with that config failing, I tried http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bind-guide.xml. Unfortunately, using host command fails on all local machines, and this error I'm getting with unable to add reverse map appears to be interrupting my LAN connection every few seconds, it gets quite annoying. Windows hosts have to try to identify the network and re-connect, only to show disconnected a few seconds later. It makes streaming anything impossible, as well as any type of remote desktop or vnc, ssh manages to stay connected somehow.

This box is hooked up directly to Cable Modem with Dynamic IP address. It acts as a router for my network with all my hosts able to acquire an address via DHCP and none have issues (outside of this) contacting the internet.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## Crimjob

Any ideas?

This only seems to be happening with 2 of my static ip address hosts, the other 3 function fine, as well as all my dynamic ip hosts. This is killing me softly as I can't keep a stable remote desktop session open.

----------

